# John Deere L180 Limited Edition



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

*John Deere L118 Limited Edition*

I was at my JD dealer the other day and saw 2 brand new JD L118 limited edition riding mowers. The spec card showed the upgrades from the 110 are 20hp B&S engine, high back seat and 20" tires. MSRP is $1999. There is a "Limited Edition" decal below the "L118". 

Has anyone else seen these? They are not listed on the JD web site.

Greg


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

According to several of the other forums I have been at lately this is a very limited item. It seems JD is going to make only only 50,000 for the entire production run it also has the L-110's 42" deck and manuel PTO. NOW THATS GOING TO HAVE SOME GUTS for a tractor and it probably sell out of those quick. The L-120 is a fine machine with plenty of power but imagine the power this sucker is going to have with the smaller deck and big engine.cruisin :devil:


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

This L118 might be as limited as the Ford LTD. There were probably north of 10 of these L118's at my home depot tonight. 

I'm in the market for this level of lawn mower, so I checked it out a bit. 

It's $200 less than the L120. From what I can tell, it does have the smaller deck. It also has shorter, fatter, wider tires than the L120. And, it has a manual shift deck engage rather than the electric knob on the L120.

It gives JD a price point at $1999 that I think will serve them well.

I expect the L118 will be limited by how many they can sell. 

I think I'll still lean toward the L120 when it's time.

-Deere


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I seen it in the Home Depot sale ad today so i guess they are selling it to.
Jody


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

I seen it on a commercial. I wasn't paying any attention until I heard "L118". It's been a little too long since I have spent literally hours before a monitor comparing features of different makes and models, but it sounds like a nice tractor. The V-twin is a plus. I sat on the L-120 several times, and was bummed that my wallet was saying L-110. The high back seat is definately comfortable. Sounds funny probably, but I think pretty much all tractors will cut the grass efficiently...beyond that, theres only comfort. Reliability too, I guess- but thats not an issue with JD.

Another funny thing is that I liked the "storage net" on the L series. Looks like the L-118 will be a really nice tractor, and it's good to see an abundance of power on a foundation worthy of handling it. 

Greg


----------

